# Motorhome - rate of depreciation?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Are there any industry figures for the rate of depreciation of motorhomes? I know it would be broad brush and there would be lots of variables to take into account - condition, mileage, make, extras as well as whatever you were trading in for or if it were a private sale.

I want to make some assessments about the right time to trade in. Clearly the rate of depreciation is on a downwards sliding scale. The longer I keep it the less depreciation I suffer each year (correct?). I don't want to go to 5 years old but what would the penalty be saying trading at three, at four and at five etc

I suspect Autotrail depreciation is much the same, percentage wise, irrespective of model and I'll go for trading it in with a dealer for another Autotrail so what would it be? Starters anyone? My guess:-

Year 1 - 20% of intial purchase price
Year 2 - Further 15% off year 1 value
Year 3 - Further 15% off year 2 value
Year 4 - ditto
Year 5 - ditto

Could do with working up an Excel spreadsheet but I need realistic values. - Or has anyone already done it?

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some depreciation threads:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-549900.html#549900
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-761274.html#761274
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-668549.html#668549
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-255983.html#255983

Dave


----------



## oldosc (Sep 20, 2010)

averhamdave said:


> Are there any industry figures for the rate of depreciation of motorhomes? I know it would be broad brush and there would be lots of variables to take into account - condition, mileage, make, extras as well as whatever you were trading in for or if it were a private sale.
> 
> I want to make some assessments about the right time to trade in. Clearly the rate of depreciation is on a downwards sliding scale. The longer I keep it the less depreciation I suffer each year (correct?). I don't want to go to 5 years old but what would the penalty be saying trading at three, at four and at five etc
> 
> ...


oldosc
this is cogent but subject to some more factors ?? 
my chausson 1990 accapulco bought 1993 for #16000 
now 160000 miles, residual value by formulas - lordy
have made some improvements..air ride, gpl tanks, sterling charger 150 ah batteries,inverters, etc new gear box(posts ad nausium) BUT it still does 5.2 m to litre (c25 engine) goes anywhere (5.5 meter) from Nordcap to tantan plage. no stupid ems, (fix it yourself) will be worth 3/4k (especially after this rant.
Inshalla..subject to contract tomorrow, will buy 2009 hymer BUT unregistered so plates will show 2011, model now unobtainable.
residual value ??? (I am getting a 11000 E discount on list)
I was an Antique dealer in a past life (before the trawler) and adhere to Boswell's dictum

"THE VALUE OF ANY THING, IS JUST AS MUCH AS IT WILL BRING:

I'm a bit ossip ..can I say we can fall into the trap of working out the price of everything, and the value of nothing...
But motorhomers are in a bit of a class of their own ..not tuggers who can't let go of the family car, but people who put enormous ammount of their resourses into try to get ahead of the herd, we really go to some strange places, well wild campers do anyway
as long as we obey'lay no mark on the land"
(Bl''dy hell did this get off thread sorry..dont invite me back'


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dave
I am about to downsize my autotrail 08, price when new £45,000 couple of dealers offered around £34-£35,000 it will be 3 years old in March with 18000 miles. I am taking of solar panel and oyster dish and I have been given £37,000 to part ex for a new one.

Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe there is a Glass' Guide for motorhomes.

That would be the bible I guess.

Dave


----------

